
Cntr: A user-friendly replacement for docker exec - Mic92
https://github.com/Mic92/cntr
======
zimbatm
Nice, no need to ship fat containers anymore! Just bring your own developer
tools with `cntr`.

I guess one of the requirements is to have root on the machine?

~~~
Mic92
Yeah. Otherwise it would not be possible to support multiple users on the same
filesystem.

